# [OT] Ahead Nero Portato su Linux -_-"

## X-Drum

Si chiamerà NeroLinux pare....

http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX_Gallery.html

boh non so se ne abbiamo davvero bisogno....imho no

EDIT:ziobudda scrive "Finalmente Ahead si è decisa a fare il port del suo ottimo programma anche sotto linux"

ottimo nn direi,le primissime versioni forse

----------

## gutter

Da quello che ho capito devi avere una versione di nero 6 per scaricarla.

Uhm non mi pare una buona scelta.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Secondo me comunque e' un segnale molto buono e fa vedere che linux non e' piu' un'alternativa ma una realta' (sarebbe stato meglio dire la soluzione  :Razz:  )

EDIT: ci lamentiamo che le ditte non fanno le versioni dei propri programmi per linux e quando lo fanno diciamo "ma che n'era bisogno"... io dico piu' scelta hai meglio e' nessuno ti obbliga ad usarlo

@X-Drum: senza rancore non volevo attaccarti

----------

## lavish

Oltre al fatto di non essere free, non penso che sia un brutto programma, anzi  :Rolling Eyes: 

Secondo me Ã¨ un grande passo avanti invece, e l'ho accolta come una notizia positiva! Noi non siamo obbligati a comprare nero, ma sarÃ  un incentivo per molti utenti che potrebbero decidere di passare a linux anche grazie al porting di sempre piÃ¹ programmi disponibili un tempo solo per windows. Non Ã¨ detto poi che gli stessi utenti continuino ad orientarsi verso applicazioni closed in futuro  :Wink: 

Speriamo che questo apra la strada al porting di altre applicazioni... flash mx in prmis....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Speriamo che questo apra la strada al porting di altre applicazioni... flash mx in prmis.... 

 

Su questo spero che ci sia una conversione a svg parentesi chiusa

----------

## =DvD=

Ottimo!

Chi non lo vuole non lo compra.

Chi lo vuole lo puo usare comprando nero e non comprando windows.

----------

## X-Drum

mah per me i prg commerciali sotto linux sono  benvenuti

ma nero non è stato a mio avviso mai un ottimo prg.

e cmq GG per il porting ma se poi esce fuori un'applicazione

del tipo Adobe Acrobat Reader 

(le cui api per la grafica adesso sono state rilasciate sotto gpl per fortuna)

non so quanto ci abbiamo guadagnato!

@fedeli:no tranquillo nessun attacco  :Very Happy: , se tutti si muovono per acquisire

clientela sotto linux un perche' ci sarà

----------

## Dhaki

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ottimo!
> 
> Chi non lo vuole non lo compra.
> 
> Chi lo vuole lo puo usare comprando nero e non comprando windows.

 

Quoto in toto. L'importante é avere la libertà di scegliere, anche nel proprietario, se proprio necessario. In fondo l'open source é una scelta, non un obbligo.

----------

## RedNeckCracker

Avevo giusto qui una copia (legale... che pensavate) di nero 6.

Registrato il serial e scaricato .deb e .rpm (brrrrr)

che dire.. proverò e vi farò sapere.

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Speriamo che questo apra la strada al porting di altre applicazioni... flash mx in prmis....  
> 
> Su questo spero che ci sia una conversione a svg parentesi chiusa

 

Anche io lo spererei, ma tanti _TANTI_ webdesigners usano windows solo per flash_mx. Photoshop viene sostituito da GIMP e come editor HTML vim va piÃ¹ che bene  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche io lo spererei, ma tanti _TANTI_ webdesigners usano windows solo per flash_mx. Photoshop viene sostituito da GIMP e come editor HTML vim va piÃ¹ che bene 

 

Pian piano avremo pure questo  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Spero solo che troppi programmi closed non compromettano la stabilità =D

Portando all'assurdo: gia vedo che se arrivasse msOffice su linux (ho detto pensiamo all'assurdo) poi i miei amico mi direbbero: lo vedi? i virus ci sono anche su linux, ho preso un macro ieri con office...

ghghghgh

Spero anche che la pirateria cessi. Cosi chi deve comprare Nero, ci pensa, e forse passa a k3b.

Stessa cosa per gimp e svg

----------

## earcar

Anch'io come fedeli lo vedo un bel passo in avanti da parte di una casa software importante come la ahead. Poi come dice DvD chi lo vuole compra una licenza di nero 6, chi no usa i programmi open che sono cmq ottimi.

Questa intanto è un'ottima prova che linux sta costituendo una sempre crescente fetta di mercato per le aziende che producono software.

Quindi per me ok al porting dei programmi su linux. tanto è l'utente che sceglie cosa utilizzare! "...gentoo is all about choises..." o no?  :Wink: 

tutto questo ovviamente IMHO

**earcar  :Wink: 

ps: mi associo a =DvD= nella speranza che troppi programmi closed compromettino la stabilità e la pulizia del sistema  :Razz: 

----------

## flocchini

Mi associo all'entusiasmo di chi lo accoglie con piacere... Al di la' della secondo me indiscussa validita' del programma (anche se ovviamente tutti hanno le proprie opinioni) e' inequivocabilmente un *forte* segno che arriva dal mercato. Ahead dubito sia spinta a buttare i suoi soldi e un passo del genere significa che la diffusione di linux e' arrivata ad essere interessante per tutti. Evviva  :Wink:  Lo provero' quanto prima.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ottimo!
> 
> Chi non lo vuole non lo compra.
> 
> Chi lo vuole lo puo usare comprando nero e non comprando windows.

 

vorrei aggiungere che la maggior parte della gente nero non se lo compra ma lo trova in bundle insieme al masterizzatore acquistato....  :Rolling Eyes: 

comunque bene che ci siano programmi windows che vengono portati sotto linux, almeno la gente è invogliata al cambio  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *RedNeckCracker wrote:*   

> Avevo giusto qui una copia (legale... che pensavate) di nero 6.
> 
> Registrato il serial e scaricato .deb e .rpm (brrrrr)
> 
> che dire.. proverò e vi farò sapere.

 

puoi convertire l'rpm con rmp2targz.

Per l'ebuild esistono 2 entry in https://bugs.gentoo.org

ma nessun ebuild è stato ancora inviato, se ti vuoi cimentare 

nella creazione di uno nuovo parti da un ebuild già esistente

di un altro pacchetto binario (magari in rpm)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ben contento della scelta di AHead e auspico il porting di quante più applicazioni possibili, anche proprietarie. M$ Office on linux? Uhm...da rifletterci...ma potrebbe esser la tomba di windows... Molti mac user mi raccontano però che office sia l'unica apllicazione che riesce a mandare in kernel panic OS X, il che è tutto dire...

Sotto win IMHO non c'è nulla che regga il confronto con Nero. Ha solo 2 pecche: non registra le immagini come iso ma nel formato proprietario nrg e si è lanciato come suite [con i vari moduli ti fa anche il caffè] ma basta usare solo il modulo nero burning e si è immunidalle manie di protagonismo di AHead. Apprezzabile invece nero express: a prova di n00b.

Mettiamoci nei panni di un utente onesto [aka ha un seriale regolare per nero]: potrà affrontare il passaggio con meno patemi. In fondo qual è il miglior modo per effettuare il passaggio da una piattaforma ad un'altra? Avere gli stessi applicativi sia di là che di qua e sostituire solo un sw alla volta [si per l'utente l'os è un software come un altro  :Wink:  ]

Quando poi l'utente scoprirà che con i vari prog OSS e con un'interfaccia tipo K3B [peraltro molto simile a nero] riesce a farsi il backup dei propri CD audio o SW protetti con sistema anticopia [operazionie che sotto altri OS risulta assai incasinata] secondo voi continuerà ad usare nero?

iauz

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> @MOD
> 
> splittate che la metà dei post riguardano Flash, pima che sto 3d da 2 pag diventi 4, e venga fuori un minestrone di opinioni
> 
> 

 

Fatto  :Wink: 

----------

## Arixx

Ho trovato gli screenshots di Nerolinux

http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX_Gallery.html

Brrr... GTK1?   :Confused: 

----------

## federico

Secondo me e' una buona cosa.

Scendendo + nel particolare sono contento che anche azienda commerciali si interessino alla piattaforma Linux, e penso sia un indice che questo sistema operativo ormai non possa piu' essere ignorato.

La cosa un po' meno buona è il fatto che il software non nasca come opensource, ma ci sono anche altri software (quantomeno, ho memoria di averne sentito parlare ma non ricordo i nomi) che sono diventati opensource col tempo e non sono nati subito cosi'.

Saro' anche curioso di vedere se funzionera' meglio di k3b per esempio, o se potremo dire che i software di produzoine opensource rimangono i migliori.

Sono contento comunque quando qualcuno pensa a linux anche come piattaforma di lavoro, non solo ad un giocattolo per smanettoni.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

IMHO tutto quel che faccio con nero lo faccio anche con k3b [inteso k3b ed i sw su cui si appoggia]. Una cosa che ad es ho sempre trovato stracomoda è il calcolo automatico dell'hash quando si vuole mastrizzare una ISO: semplice ma geniale. Un'altra cosa come ho riportato è il fatto che la copia personale di backup di CD protetti con nero fallisce mentre con k3b & soci va a buon fine: testato con l'ultimo CD audio di Anastacia.

Certo rimane un'incognita...k3b come si comporta con i DVD? perchè nero se la viaggia alla grande [sotto windows]...

----------

## demone

Io ancora non ho capito se nerolinux è il front-end dei tool di masterizzazione open source o l'engine di Nero Burning Rom?

Non danno alcun supporto tecnico su nerolinux!e non vi sono i sorgenti!

Cmq contento per l'interesse di una grossa software house a linux!

----------

## lavish

 *demone wrote:*   

> Io ancora non ho capito se nerolinux è il front-end dei tool di masterizzazione open source o l'engine di Nero Burning Rom?
> 
> Non danno alcun supporto tecnico su nerolinux!e non vi sono i sorgenti!
> 
> Cmq contento per l'interesse di una grossa software house a linux!

 

Ovvio che non ci sono i sorgenti!  :Shocked:   nerolinux è un tutt'uno comunque... non ha nulla a che vedere con i tools open source. "Fa tutto lui"  :Razz: 

----------

## Panda

Anche io sono d'accordo che sia un buon segnale... anche se dubito che mi capitera' di usarlo...

ma almeno potevano farlo con le gtk2 che sono piu' figose  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## n3m0

 *Arixx wrote:*   

> Ho trovato gli screenshots di Nerolinux
> 
> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX_Gallery.html
> 
> Brrr... GTK1?  

 

Mhm...Ragazzi, ma quella GUI non vi ricorda nulla?...

Beh in effetti dipende da quanto tempo si usa Linux...

Guardate il nostro buon vecchio gToaster

Ovviamente gToaster era solo un front-end, ma qualcosa mi dice che hanno usato il codice come base per la GUI...

Se è così...Essendo tutto chiuso, hanno violato la GPL, o sbaglio?

EDIT: beh in effetti avrebbero semplicemente prendere la gToaster-GUI (tra l'altro poi a quanto pare ampiamente personalizzata) come spunto, ma sai com'è...

----------

## FiNeX

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Mhm...Ragazzi, ma quella GUI non vi ricorda nulla?...
> 
> Beh in effetti dipende da quanto tempo si usa Linux...
> 
> Guardate il nostro buon vecchio gToaster
> ...

 

Caspita, ecco a cosa ci assomigliava, mi pareva di aver già visto quella grafica (in gtk1 addiruttura? brrr)

----------

## =DvD=

Mentola! E' uguale!

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

anche a me ricordava qualcosa, ma ho pensato che fosse l'interfaccia di nero anche sotto windows  :Laughing:   gtoaster imho era pietoso come programma.. W  K3B

----------

## lavish

Non è che forse.. e dico forse... gToaster al tempo si sia basato (per quanto riguarda la sua gui) proprio a nero essendo IL programma per la masterizzazione?

----------

## =DvD=

Nero era diverso.

----------

## lavish

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Nero era diverso.

 Non lo so al tempo come fosse...per questo ho usato il "forse"  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Ottima notizia, anche se nero non sostituirà MAI k3b, almeno per me. Ci sarebbe da ridere a vedere m$office  :Laughing:  magari una nuova versione in .net con mono gira, con piccole modifiche (credo che il 2003 sia già in .net).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Nero non ha mai avuto un'interfaccia simile... Orpo è davvero uguale al vecchi gtoast... O cambiano qualcosa in fretta o avran presto visita da dei simpatici avvocati della FSF...

//EDIT:ah.. l'itagliano  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Nero non ha mai avuto un'interfaccia simile... Orpo è davvero uguale al vecchi gtoast... Ho cambiano qualcosa in fretta o avran presto visita da dei simpatici avvocati della FSF...

 

Non tiriamo subito conclusioni, che la grafica sia stata copiata e' abbastanza palese, non per questo possiamo pero' dire che anche il codice sia copiato.

----------

## Thundah

La grafica è uguale, si.. però quando parte la mascherina di nero dice: Part of the GUI licensed by GnomeToaster, Copyright A. Eckleder

By Mauro

----------

## lavish

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> La grafica è uguale, si.. però quando parte la mascherina di nero dice: Part of the GUI licensed by GnomeToaster, Copyright A. Eckleder
> 
> By Mauro

 

Ah! L'hai provato quindi? Impressioni?

----------

## n3m0

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> La grafica è uguale, si.. però quando parte la mascherina di nero dice: Part of the GUI licensed by GnomeToaster, Copyright A. Eckleder

 

Se così stanno le cose, credo sia tutto ok.

----------

## oRDeX

si infatti, probabilmente avran chiesto il permesso.

Ma quindi vorrebbe dire che tutti quelli che usano cdrecord con le varie GUI dovrebbero (sempre volendo) cambiare completamente?

Non so quanto successo possa avere. Naturalmente oltre a questo si è sempre felici chje anche le grandi swhouse inizino a cambiare tendenza, o per lomeno a guardare un pò più verso questa parte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> La grafica è uguale, si.. però quando parte la mascherina di nero dice: Part of the GUI licensed by GnomeToaster, Copyright A. Eckleder

 

Bhe allora tutto a posto.

----------

## Thundah

Allora, ho burnato un DVD, tutto alla grande!! Il pc legge il dvd, quindi il problema che avevo coi DVD+R è legato a cdrecord-proDVD e a DVD+RW-TOOLS. L'unica cosa è che il DVD-VIDEO non funziona nei DVD-PLAYER. Il DVD contiene le due directories AUDIO_TS e VIDEO_TS, nella VIDEO_TS ci sono i files del dvd. :s

Alternativa è, come gia deto, Gear Pro Linux. Provatelo...

Mauro

----------

## otaku

riporto un commento del bug #84847

 *Quote:*   

> ------- Additional Comment #4 From Beber  2005-03-12 19:25 PST -------
> 
> Maybe some people 'new to linux' have a license and then they can keep their knowledge about nero (which only run on x86) ... before use K3b (which run on many other than x86)
> 
> Or someone want to pay 60 for the license
> ...

 

personalmente non l'ho ancora provato... però in effetti gli sviluppatori di cdrecord sapranno meglio come muoversi all'interno del SO dell'Ahead che solo ora si affaccia a linux. Comunque mi felicita il fatto che abbiano scelto le GTK  :Wink: .

Sperando in una futura versione GTK2 e alla pari di quella M$ vado a dormire, notte a tutti.

----------

## randomaze

Alcune considerazioni al volo:

Ben vengano altri tool di masterizzazone (anche se io sono a favore dell'open e mi trovo bene con la linea di comando....)

Devo dire che, trattandosi di un sw commerciale, la scelta di condividere la licenza tra il programma win  e quello linux mi sembra un ottima cosa, spero che faccia da esempio

Non mi dispiace che venga usato un engine differenrente dai "soliti noti"... le alternative fanno sempre bene, sopratutto quando si tratta di cose corpose e non semplicemente di un diverso layout

Complimenti ai designer di gtoaster... se hanno dichiaratamente ricalcato la loro interfaccia significa che la hanno trovata valida  :Wink: 

Non fatevi trarre in inganno dalla "poca esperienza" di Ahead nel settore Linux... non sappiamo da quanto tempo stiano lavorando su un simile progetto (e quante risorse stiano usando)

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Alcune considerazioni al volo:
> 
> [list=1]
> 
> [*]Devo dire che, trattandosi di un sw commerciale, la scelta di condividere la licenza tra il programma win  e quello linux mi sembra un ottima cosa, spero che faccia da esempio

 

si', ma quando vado a comprare il pacchetto per win ci voglio trovare dentro anche quello per linux, allora. Non come adesso, che devo compare una roba che non mi interessa, per poterla registrare on-line, cosi' da poter accedere ad un repository da cui prelevare finalmente il soft che volevo... e che é, dungeons & dragons ??  Sembra una caccia al tesoro, senza contare che trovo scorretto obbligare una persona a spendere piu' del dovuto (e sono in molti, anche tra gli ADSL, ad avere una tariffa a tempo).

Coda

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> si', ma quando vado a comprare il pacchetto per win ci voglio trovare dentro anche quello per linux, allora. Non come adesso, che devo compare una roba che non mi interessa, per poterla registrare on-line, cosi' da poter accedere ad un repository da cui prelevare finalmente il soft che volevo... e che é, dungeons & dragons ??  Sembra una caccia al tesoro, senza contare che trovo scorretto obbligare una persona a spendere piu' del dovuto (e sono in molti, anche tra gli ADSL, ad avere una tariffa a tempo).

 

Secondo me questo sistema è temporaneo, per dare il tempo di testarlo un minimo perchè se rimanesse così sarebbe davvero assurdo.

----------

## X-Drum

ricordo che qualche anno fa sotto linux era disponibile anche

un altro sw propietario per la masterizzazione, io lo usai per un breve 

periodo perche era l'unico che allora dava la possibilita di usare la 

modalità DAO raw con il mio vecchio yamaha 8424,

si chiama/va fireburner...era dotato di un suo motore 

per la masterizzazione ma non ebbe tanta fortuna, specie

sotto linux dato che in poco tempo il mio masterizzatore

fu supportato da cdrdao/cdrecord.

----------

## RedNeckCracker

Bah, io ho provato a masterizzare cd dati, cd audio da mp3 e una bella iso gentoo.

Risultato: non ha fatto una piega.

Così ho rimosso qt, kdelibs e k3b (che in fondo erano un peso enorme per tenere solo k3b).

Vabbè, ho solo un masterizzatore cd per ora, se mai dovessi comprare un masterizzatore dvd testerò meglio.

----------

## Thundah

Una cosa (magari stupida) che ho notato è la seguente: con k3b, xcdroast, gear pro quando burno a 8X vedo sul DVD i vari segni del cambiamento di velocità (sono molti, visto che non è stabile) mentre con nero questi segni non si vedono (ce ne sono 1-2 leggerissimi).

----------

## neryo

L'ho provato anch'io... sembra funzionare bene!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flocchini

magari lo sapete gia'... ma ho notato un ebuild https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85503. Ora mi decido a provarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> magari lo sapete gia'... ma ho notato un ebuild https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85503. Ora mi decido a provarlo 

 

ottimo anche se avevo gia' fatto a mano..........

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85503

ho tolto il puntino perche' altrimenti dava bud id invalid  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

OMMIODDIO

http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html

 :Shocked:   non dico altro

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> OMMIODDIO
> 
> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
> 
>   non dico altro

 

Mergiato con il thread in cui ne parlavamo.

 :Mr. Green:  non dico altro

----------

## lavish

Tanto per chiarire la mia firma... non è una cosa inventata quella frase... 

 *Quote:*   

> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libredmond95.so",
> 
> Segmentation fault

 

È quanto uscito sulla shell tentando di avviare nerolinux su amd64...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Mi sa che nero ha nostalgia di win...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Photoshop viene sostituito da GIMP

 

Piano...

... ah, no, aspe, non è questo il thread per un flame su GiMP  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Vabbè, che dire. E' un segnale positivissimo, io sono sempre contento se portano applicazioni verso Linux perché, in fondo, possiamo scegliere di non usarle. Però molti possono trovarle indispensabili... io pagherei (eh, adesso, non allarghiamoci) per un Photoshop in Linux...  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> *

 

Stavo parlando in ambito web, non in generale.

----------

## n3m0

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> io pagherei (eh, adesso, non allarghiamoci) per un Photoshop in Linux... 

 

Se hai già pagato per uno per Windows, puoi farlo girare con Wine. Ti puoi dare una mano qua, ma puoi farcela anche da solo  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Tanto per chiarire la mia firma... non è una cosa inventata quella frase... 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libredmond95.so",
> 
> Segmentation fault 
> ...

 

Oh bella a me va una meraviglia... Hai aggiornato le librerie di compatibilita' con i 32bit?

----------

## lavish

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Oh bella a me va una meraviglia... Hai aggiornato le librerie di compatibilita' con i 32bit?

 

Stai usando il profilo 2005.0?

----------

## flocchini

si'... 2005.0 (multilib), udev e nptl... Aggiornamento fresco fresco grazie all'influenza di questa settimana  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> si'... 2005.0 (multilib), udev e nptl... Aggiornamento fresco fresco grazie all'influenza di questa settimana 

 

Immaginavo avessi il 2005.0 . Io aspetto che vengano fixati alcuni problemi prima di passare al nuovo profilo.

----------

## Xet

beh questa notizia secondo me è sicuramente positiva...

è bello che le software house rilascino i propri progs anche per Tux...

chissà quanto aspetteranno le game house (sbav)

cmq io mi trovo meglio con keb che con negher...

e poi in generale la filosofia open source è maggiore di qualunque software proprietario superprotetto...

io spero solo di non trovare un giorno dei uber-luser che mi vengano a dire:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ecco vedi...anche linux adesso è diventato a prova di incapace...perchè il computer deve essere usato da tutti
> 
> 

 

intendendo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tu fai solo cazzate...tutti sono capaci a far andare i compiuter...altro che le cose che facevo ai miei tempi..
> 
> 

 

(e no, la i non è un errore di battitura.)

----------

